# Thread disappeared



## Shortdrive (Dec 7, 2018)

So if a thread disappears does that mean it was moved to private? Specifically Bobert.


----------



## happiness27 (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't know what's happening but various threads I've been reading just won't load for me all the sudden. Some threads load, some don't.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

@Shortdrive If you're wondering,then I believe that you can access the private sub-forum after a certain number of posts... 30,if I'm correct.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Shortdrive said:


> So if a thread disappears does that mean it was moved to private? Specifically Bobert.


Or its been hidden my a moderator for being in violation of the rules. Or its a database issue. Was this one of your threads?
-Philip


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It was moved to private


----------



## Shortdrive (Dec 7, 2018)

Thank you. What is the criteria in order to see threads in Private.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Either become a forum supporter, it's $4.99 for 4 months or $14.99 for a year. https://talkaboutmarriage.com/payments.php

Or you need more than 30 posts. But if you just quickly make a bunch of posts to reach 30, that does not work.


----------



## Shortdrive (Dec 7, 2018)

Thanks again.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

You mean like that post, EleGirl? ^^^^^^ LOL


----------

